# installazione gentoo amd64 senza livecd

## gepeppe

salve, stavo provando a seguire la guida di hujuice qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4495703.html#top ma dopo il punto 5 non sò andare avanti. Ho scariato il portage come scritto qui: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=5#doc_chap3 poi mi dice di guardare il capitolo 6, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=6 , non ho il comando mirrorselect, ma lui mi suggerisce di fare il chroot e poi riprovare. 

Allora faccio chroot e non succede nulla. Faccio altre due prove, ma ecco gli errori:

```
# chroot /mnt/gentoo

chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Errore di formato di exec

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Errore di formato di exec

/mnt/gentoo # chroot ./bin/bash

chroot: impossibile cambiare la root directory a ./bin/bash: Not a directory

```

ho fatto 3 tentativi. Se non riesco a fare il chroot non posso andare avanti...ma forse ho sbagliato qualche passaggio precedente???

grazieLast edited by gepeppe on Sat Nov 17, 2007 1:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Super_Treje

Aggiungili a mano ti posto quelli che ho scelto io e con la mia 20 mega scarico ad oltre 1 mb/s : 

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo "

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

il fatto è che se anche li aggiungi a mano poi ti troverai nel medesimo problema, ovvero l'impossibilità di fare il chroot. Cosa che devi fare. Che live stai utilizzando? ho visto che vuoi installare a 64 bit, anche la live è a 64bit? quanto è vecchia?

----------

## gepeppe

 *Super_Treje wrote:*   

> Aggiungili a mano ti posto quelli che ho scelto io e con la mia 20 mega scarico ad oltre 1 mb/s : 
> 
> SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
> 
> GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo "
> ...

 

la parte portage della guida di gentoo l'ho già seguita, cioè  il capitolo 5 c, e li ho scaricati. Cmq ho aggiunto le due righe al file make.conf  :Smile: 

Inoltre non stò installando dalla live, ma stò installando gentoo seguendo la guida come specificato nel mio primo post, cioè scaricando lo stage 3 e avendo suse 10.3 come sistema linux...vi posto la parte della guida da dove sono arrivato alla fine. Il punto 5 l'ho fatto, nel punto 6 ho aggiunto i mirror a mano come ho detto senza usare mirrorselect, ma il chroot non va, altrimenti andrei avanti con la guida

 *Quote:*   

> 5) (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=5)
> 
> Nel capitolo 5 dovrai solo saltare l'impostazione della data (è già impostata no?) e dei proxy. In realtà, poiché si tratta di scaricare del materiale e metterlo in /mnt/gentoo,
> 
> 6) (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=6)
> ...

 

Ecco nel punto 6 mi dice di saltare i mirrorselect e di effettuare il chroot...e qui mi blocco , come vi ho già scritto...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Tu stai cercando di installare Gentoo AMD64 da una openSuse, giusto?

L'openSuse che stai usando è a 32bit o 64bit?

Cmq puoi fare una prova veloce: scarica il livecd ufficiale gentoo e vedi un po' come va con il sistema di installazione standard.

----------

## gepeppe

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Tu stai cercando di installare Gentoo AMD64 da una openSuse, giusto?
> 
> L'openSuse che stai usando è a 32bit o 64bit?
> 
> Cmq puoi fare una prova veloce: scarica il livecd ufficiale gentoo e vedi un po' come va con il sistema di installazione standard.

 

suse è a 32 bit, il live cd già lo provai ma mi dava solo problemi, e qui sul forum mii è stato detto che è pieno di buchi  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

per installare a 64 devi partire da un sistema già a 64, installato o live che sia.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *gepeppe wrote:*   

> suse è a 32 bit

 

Allora è normale che non vada... Devi avere un ambiente a 64bit per installare gentoo amd64.

 *gepeppe wrote:*   

> il live cd già lo provai ma mi dava solo problemi, e qui sul forum mii è stato detto che è pieno di buchi 

 

Che io sappia l'installer grafico non è una bellezza, ma la procedura manuale è difficile che dia problemi.

Se hai una connessione ad internet prova ad installare manualmente con questo livecd:

http://bouncer.gentoo.org/fetch/gentoo-2007.0-minimal/amd64/

l'handbook lo leggi una shell secondaria col browser testuale lynx o su un'altro PC

PS: cambia il titolo del 3d editando il tuo primo post in qualcosa di + chiaro tipo "installazione gentoo amd64 senza livecd"

----------

## gepeppe

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *gepeppe wrote:*   suse è a 32 bit 
> 
> Allora è normale che non vada... Devi avere un ambiente a 64bit per installare gentoo amd64.
> 
>  *gepeppe wrote:*   il live cd già lo provai ma mi dava solo problemi, e qui sul forum mii è stato detto che è pieno di buchi  
> ...

 

allora, ripeterò le operazioni con una versione a 32 bit di gentoo, nel caso non funzione provo con la tua seconda alternativa....vi farò sapere grazie

----------

## gepeppe

allora, avevate ragione, ora ho fatto il chroot, ha funzionato. ho eseguito il comando chroot /mnt/gentoo

Poi come scritto nella guida di gentoo, ho inserito i comandi come segue:

```
env-update

>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
```

 e fin qui tutto bene. Ora la guida chiede di configurare il portage.

edit : ho risolto

----------

## hujuice

Accidenti!   :Confused: 

La mia non era una guida generica, era cucita su blackdiamond che - lo diceva in precedenza - lavorava già a 64 bit con Ubuntu.

Quando fai chroot erediti due cose (due?) che provengono dal sistema ospite: tutti i servizi (rete inclusa) e soprattutto il kernel, che nel tuo caso è a 32 bit! (Ho dimenticato altro?)

Quindi quando fai

```
chroot /bin/bash
```

tenti di lanciare un programma compilato per 64 bit (bash), ma su un kernel che va a 32 bit.

Se vuoi passare ai 64 bit (io mi trovo benissimo, a parte qualche piccolissimo inciampo) allora non puoi partire dalla tua SUSE.

Però c'è un altro modo per avere sottomano manuali  e un ambiente grafico: parti da una Live QUALSIASI, purché a 64 bit.

Si lavora in shell, è certamente meglio, ma avere un'interfaccia grafica è molto utile per...

- il manuale;

- il wiki;

- questo forum

e mille altre risorse.

Ciao,

HUjuice

PS

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> l'handbook lo leggi una shell secondaria col browser testuale lynx o su un'altro PC
> 
> 

 

Chiaro. Ma se lui (o altri che leggono) hanno solo un computer? Links e madplay sono un po' punitivi...

----------

